
AI beating humans? Not in my lifetime, says Google’s cloud chief - bcaulfield
https://www.airsassociation.org/services-new/airs-knowledge-network-n/blog/entry/ai-beating-humans-not-in-my-lifetime-says-google-s-cloud-chief
======
jedberg
Clickbait headline. She was asked if we would reach "the singularity" in her
lifetime and she said no, not in her lifetime (which arguably is on average 18
more years).

------
partycoder
You know, artificial general intelligence or superintelligence, might not
happen for the time being being, but narrow intelligence that is good enough
and cost efficient enough at specific tasks like driving vehicles, doing
different tasks at factories, even waging war... will transform our society.
That I think would be more in the scope of this century.

